# Rod selection help please.



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

Recently got a Penn Senator 9/0 with money from Christmas and my birthday. Plan for my reel is shark fishing from beach and some trolling. This is where it gets tricky. I have about $150 worth of Gander Mountian gift cards, also from Christmas and birthday $$. The rod I purchased, which ended up not being in stock and discontinued (St Croix Saltwater Triumph 6'6" heavy). So I got all my money back on another gift card. Now I am looking at the Shimano Talllus Blue Water TLC66XHBBL. I can't really seem to find any reviews online. Does anyone have any experience or know someone with any of the Tallus Blue Water series? Also open to any other suggestions from Ganders web site.

Thanks all


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ended up going with the Shimano Terez 6'6" Extra Heavy. Has an aluminum gimble and reel seat.


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

That 9/0 looks funky as hell with that itty bitty jigging rod.
It'll work but it was designed for a much different purpose.


I had forgotten about your question, I was gonna look up on their website and suggest one but got caught up with work.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> That 9/0 looks funky as hell with that itty bitty jigging rod.
> It'll work but it was designed for a much different purpose.
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about your question, I was gonna look up on their website and suggest one but got caught up with work.


I have the exact thoughts. Honestly, I would return that rod. It seems almost pointless trying to troll with a jigging rod. 
The selection from the gander moutain site sucks for what you are looking for. I am assuming you are not casting with this rod and roller guides would be a plus? Go on ebay and look for a trolling rod rated for 80-130#. All the rods you mentioned are offshore casting/jigging rods. The only sort of casting rods I can see doubling as trolling rods are rail-rods which tend to run well over $250 (Calstar and Seekers).


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

You could walk into any Pawn shop at the beach and leave with a good meat stick for under $100, probably with a old good beat up Penn reel to boot.
You don't really need rollers, from the beach I would not want rollers. I picked up a 40-80 XH Lamiglas last year that my 9/0 is on for $40 at a pawn shop.
Gander Mountain has a **** selection from what I've looked at.

What kind of trolling do you intend to be doing? You don't need a 9/0 sized reel unless you start getting waaaaayyyyy offshore.


That terez would look great with a nice little 2 speed jigging reel like an Avet, SHimano Talica, Penn Torque($400+ kinda stuff)
One could break the backs of some reef donkeys and broomtails with that.


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

Troll/boat fishing is kind of a secondary use, planned mostly for shark fishing from the beach. It's rated at 100#. Do you think that it's not good enough?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Razor1138 said:


> Troll/boat fishing is kind of a secondary use, planned mostly for shark fishing from the beach. It's rated at 100#. Do you think that it's not good enough?


Should be fine. 
That rod is going to bend like crazy being a jigging rod


----------



## Saltmonster (May 21, 2014)

Shakespeare uglystik big water boat rods 6'6" or 8' rated 40-80lbs and 3-12oz only $70 at bass pro


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

St croix or ugly stick, anything over 10 ft gets rubbery,


----------

